# Skiing Thread



## ngrungebb91 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well... I noticed that there was no skiing thread, so I am taking the opportunity to make one!  Fellow SSO's.. talk about your experiences, equipment, locations, and most importantly, hyping up for the season coming up in just a few short months!! 

I've been skiing for about 14 years now and mostly ski in my home state of PA. Usually I go to Elk Mountain just about every week when they open up in late December. Every year though, my high school friends and I have been taking winter break trips up to Vermont since high school has ended. So far we have been to.. Jay Peak, Killington, Sugarbush, and Stratton. I loved the glades in Jay Peak the most though.. This year we may plan a trip to Okemo.

Equipment nerd talk
-Atomic Panic's with Marker Jester Bindings(use them on powder, park, and glades)
-Dynastar Speed Course WC with Look PX15 Race Bindings(use them on ice trails we have in PA)
Pictures are attached!

Well that's basically my story, lets have some great conversations about the art of skiing! Snowboarders are welcome to post too!


----------

